# Wen drill press



## hunterguy86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Home Depot seems to have a good deal on the wen 12" drill press. I want a bench top model to save space. I plan on using this only for wood. I will be adding a second in the future for metal work that will go on the other side of the shop. 

The first order of business will be drilling cups for the euro hinges on cabinet doors.

So, what thoughts do y'all have on this unit? Any other suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Dustin; if you add the cost of TWO drill presses together you _might_ be happier with _one_ larger floor model (more HP)?
I've got a JET floor DP and as we speak, I've got the table cranked down to about 24" off the floor so I can fit an 18" long ship's auger into the space created (drilling a deep hole).
Drill Presses & Chucks


----------



## hunterguy86 (Jan 5, 2016)

My thought was it would be better to segregate wood working from metal working/automotive. 

I figure a smaller h/p bench top model would suffice for woodworking stuff and then just add a floor model down the road once a project comes up where one is required. 

Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

I have a benchtop drill press (basically because I don't have the floor space for the other), not specifically this model, but I do occasionally run into the two limitations that a floor model might resolve. You probably are not going to run into a height issue with your application but check the throat depth ... I bump into this issue (bit to post) quite a bit.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Bit to post distance is annoying. So is short plunging bit. Table model is OK in a pinch, but it isn't likely to do everything you will want it to do over time.


----------



## hunterguy86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Good advice. Thanks. 

I've also been eying the Porter Cable floor model at lowes. I may end up going that route. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

hunterguy86 said:


> Good advice. Thanks.
> 
> I've also been eying the Porter Cable floor model at lowes. I may end up going that route.
> 
> ...


The Porter Cable has a 4" quill travel, which you will appreciate over the 3 1/4" of the Wen.

Herb


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

No comment on the drill press but if you are planning on euro hinges make sure that you don't put a fancy edge on the door. If you do make sure it is done with the proper bit for a euro hinge.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Dustin,

My son has the Wen drill press and uses it primarily for metal so it would also work fine for wood. I have a Wen combo belt/disc sander and it has worked well for me. For the money, I have been impressed with the Wen brand.

I have a Delta bench top drill press that I purchased in 1991 for my garage/wood shop. There have only been a few instances where I needed a floor model. One was boring a hole through a log for a lamp. In almost every other instance, the bench top model does what I need it to do. My shop is my shared garage and I have no room for a full sized drill press. It really comes down to what type of projects you will be doing.

My second and future retirement home has an 800 sq. ft. unfinished walkout basement that will become my dedicated shop. I will have a full sized drill press and bandsaw at some point in this new shop. 

Rich


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a bench top drill press that usually works for me but in some cases I need more bit to post and travel. That's when my old Shopsmith Mark V comes out to save the day. There have been several times I have thought of selling it but lately I've been using it quite a bit so it is safe again at least for the time being.


----------



## tacomamacxtech (Mar 31, 2009)

If you think you'll use the drill press often, go for it! If not, Roockler has nice jigs for what you need at various prices.

Rockler - Search Results for hinge jig

The Shopsmith MarkV was mentioned. I love mine for the same reasons. I have all the accessories and it saves a huge amount of space. You can not beat it for its drill press capabilities and end boring capabilities.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Still got my SS Mark 5 from the 80's. Don't use it all the time (used to when I first got it) but it sure comes in handy sometimes.

HJ


----------



## marc7101 (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't own a Wen, but have heard good things about it. Probably the best of the cheaper brands.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

As mentioned earlier I have threatened my old SS Mark V with being sold but about the time I think I will sell it I use it several times. The horizontal boring is important to me. I don't use the table saw any more but the other uses make it worth keeping. Don't tell but I doubt I ever sell it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Since my first post, I bought the WEN 12 inch bench press. It is a very fine machine, and seems identical to the JET, down to the casting marks on the case at half the price. Thought I'd get a full size unit, but for what I'm doing the WEN has been excellent. I particularly like the variable speed withough changing pullys. I have a couple of WEN air filters, which are also very good and have the same specs as the Jet.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Woodwork isn't really very demanding of a drill press unless you're spinning a large hole saw. I don't have any experience with the Wen, but I'm sure it will be adequate as far as strength and reliability. As others have mentioned, the bit-to-post distance would be a problem for me. For another $100 you can get a "radial" drill press from Grizzly, and for $170, you can get a Rikon radial. These are robust enough for woodworking, and will drill to the center of a 32 inch circle. The head also tilts, which I've found mighty handy at times. At least take a look at the radial drill press before you buy.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Found a Rikon radial arm drill press for about $325 ti $340. https://www.walmart.com/ip/RIKON-30...avy-Duty-Benchtop-Radial-Drill-Press/23475441

Looks passable.

The Griz is about the same machine, same price range. https://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-G7945-Speed-Bench-Top-Radial/dp/B0000DD6TF

Third choice is much different, not just radial arm, but the head rotates in a circle at the end of a conventional arm. 1/2 hp instead of the 1/3 hp of the other two, Priced $795 at Walmart. Benchtops all. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Grizzly-...41398916722038996387&affillinktype=10&veh=aff

All are 5 speed with pullys and belt drives.

I'm a bit spoiled by the continuous speed change and digital tach on the WEN. But all three of these are very nice options.


----------

